# Genuss ohne Gräten



## Orothred (29. Juli 2019)

Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr lecker aus.

Aber blöd fragen muss ich schon: Welche vier Personen sollen angeblich von 250g Hecht satt werden?


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juli 2019)

Gibt doch noch n Pfund Brötchen und Grünfutter pro Person dazu.


----------



## Orothred (29. Juli 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Gibt doch noch n Pfund Brötchen und Grünfutter pro Person dazu.



Das zählt nicht


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Juli 2019)

Hecht filetieren, Y-Gräten mit der Zange ziehen, in Stücke von ca3x3 cm schneiden, Stücke anbraten und dann in einer Curry-Ananas Soße noch ein wenig köcheln lassen. Ananasstücke mit in die Soße geben, je nach Liebhaberei mehr Hecht oder mehr Ananas. Manche sortieren die Ananas raus, andere den Fisch. Auch große Hechte schmecken so fantastisch. Und es ist genug da, großer Hecht fängt ab 6 kg an.


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Juli 2019)

Orothred schrieb:


> Sieht auf jeden Fall sehr lecker aus.
> 
> Aber blöd fragen muss ich schon: Welche vier Personen sollen angeblich von 250g Hecht satt werden?


Die Frage ist viel mehr, welche von den vier Personen davon satt werden kann.
Ich finde kleine Hechte wohlschmeckender, dass man den Geschmack mit einer (sicher pornösen) Currysauce überdecken möchte bestätigt das für mich mein lieblingshechtrezept ist Elsässer art mit Sahne und trockenem Weisswein (die Säure und die Winzigräten und so)


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Juli 2019)

Elsässer Art mit Sahne und Weisswein hört sich fantastisch an, wie fange ich kleine Hechte???


----------



## Elmar Elfers (29. Juli 2019)

Kaum die Kommentare gelesen und schon ordentlich Hunger  Klingt alles super! Mal sehen, ein Filet wartet noch im Eisfach ...


----------



## Localhorst (29. Juli 2019)

Schaut gut aus! Danke für das Rezept. 

Ich habe letztens Fischfrikadellen mit dem Fleischwolf gemacht und das war ne riesen  Sauerei und echt viel Arbeit. Deswegen würde ich einfach mal die Cutter Variante testen. 
Nur zum Verständniss: Filetieren meint hier Filet von der Mittelgräte schneiden, Brustgräten flach raus schneiden, aber die Y-Gräten bleiben drin und werden dann vom Cutter zerkleinert?
Da es primär für die Kinder ist, habe ich da nur einen Versuch. Wenn der nicht klappt, ist das Essen als "Schmeckt nicht" eingruppiert und bekommt meistens keine zweite Chance ;-)

Grüße
Localhorst


----------



## Kochtopf (29. Juli 2019)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Elsässer Art mit Sahne und Weisswein hört sich fantastisch an, wie fange ich kleine Hechte???


https://www.chefkoch.de/rezepte/408241130454131/Hecht-auf-Elsaesser-Art.html

Zieh mit mir los, ich guide dich zum Schniepel!


----------



## Hecht100+ (29. Juli 2019)

Auf dem Camping Spitzenort / Plöner See haben sie heute in der Nachbarschaft 1,10 mtr gefangen, schöner Fisch,9,3 kg.


----------



## Salmonidenangler (29. Juli 2019)

Muss ich mal probieren, wenns bei mir (gefühlt alle 3 Jahre) wieder Hecht gibt. Hab ihn das letzte Mal zu einer Suppe mit Hechtnockerln (kleine Klößchen) mit Estragon verarbeitet. Momentan bin ich in der luxuriösen Situation, nut noch Forellen und Seesaiblinge zu fangen


----------



## knutwuchtig (29. Juli 2019)

Localhorst schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus! Danke für das Rezept.
> 
> Ich habe letztens Fischfrikadellen mit dem Fleischwolf gemacht und das war ne riesen  Sauerei und echt viel Arbeit. Deswegen würde ich einfach mal die Cutter Variante testen.
> Nur zum Verständniss: Filetieren meint hier Filet von der Mittelgräte schneiden, Brustgräten flach raus schneiden, aber die Y-Gräten bleiben drin und werden dann vom Cutter zerkleinert?
> ...



am besten ganz ohne gräten arbeiten !!
ich war auch mal kind , ich mochte damals wegen der gräten nur viereckigen fisch !!

https://www.lfl.bayern.de/ifi/flussfischerei/030967/


----------



## Elmar Elfers (29. Juli 2019)

Localhorst schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus! Danke für das Rezept.
> 
> Ich habe letztens Fischfrikadellen mit dem Fleischwolf gemacht und das war ne riesen  Sauerei und echt viel Arbeit. Deswegen würde ich einfach mal die Cutter Variante testen.
> Nur zum Verständniss: Filetieren meint hier Filet von der Mittelgräte schneiden, Brustgräten flach raus schneiden, aber die Y-Gräten bleiben drin und werden dann vom Cutter zerkleinert?
> ...



Ich bin da ganz einfach gestrickt: Filet mit Brustgräten abgeschnitten und dann die flach mit dem Filetiermesser entfernt. Mir reichte das Zerkleinern im Fleischwolf, aber auch im Mixer - beide Ergebnisse pikten nicht im Mund ;-)


----------



## Naish82 (29. Juli 2019)

Ich mache es wie in dem ersten Video von knutwuchtig.
Bekomme den Hecht damit zu 100% grätenfrei. 
Entnehme aber auch erst ab ca 80cm, darunter hab ich zu viel Verschnitt beim filetieren.

Dann einfach nur Salzen, pfeffern und in Mehl wenden und in Butter ausgebraten. 
Köstlich! Dazu ein knackiger Salat oder ein paar frische Kartoffeln.


----------

